# Movie "The Good the Bad and the Ugly" soundtrack



## arts

Hi everyone.

I not only love the old western movies but I love their soundtracks. Earlier I vocalized to "Once upon a time in the West" with Charles Bronson. 
This time it's my all time favorite, "The Good, the Bad and the Ugly" with Clint Eastwood. The songs name is "The Ecstasy of Gold" written by Ennio Morricone. 
The powerful music he wrote stirs up such strong emotions that it really made the slow pace of the "spaghetti westerns" work.
I hope you like the video.
Thank you!


----------



## JCarmel

Hi arts! Next to my laptop computer is this cd...









which I put there earlier this afternoon to listen-to & to post-about on the non-classical listening thread. That's one of the rather spooky examples of coincidence that I often experience on this forum!
So I'm going to put the soundtrack cd away now & listen to your performance, instead!


----------



## JCarmel

Very enjoyable & well sung!

But please...Don't shoot?!...


----------



## Itullian

great video.
i love those old westerns too.


----------

